# Jon Berkowitz



## joncold4water (Jan 23, 2008)

The specifications for the computer at hand are in the link "joncold4water." I am endeavoring to connect an Epson Stylus PHOTO RX580 printer to the computer. The printer instuctions do not include in the list of Windows versions compatible with the printer the "Home Premium" version. Does this mean that it's okay to try to connect the printer on the assumption that the printer came out before the Home Premium version was released or does ths mean that the Home Premium version was deliberately left off the list of compatible Windows versions because in fact, it is not compatible as is? My other question is, if the Home Premium version of Vista is incompatible with my computer, is there some adaptive software that can make it compatible and where can I get it?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Search on your printer at Epson and you'll find a Vista compatibility list.
The download link is here:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...VCookie=yes&noteoid=86150&type=highlights#ppl
If this device include a scanner, note that the scanner driver is downloaded separately.


----------

